# ho timing system wanted



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

If anyone selling a lap timing system for a 4 lane please let me know, thanks


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.trackmateracing.com/shop/en/


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.slotcardragon.com/index.html


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

You might do a search on ebay and see if you can find a TrikTrax. Those have a one inch high LED display that toggles between counting and timing laps. The unit can be connected to any sort of sensor including dead strips, reed switches and IR detectors.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the triktrax and dragon system seem pretty good and similar.
I still prefer the PC based systems.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks all?


----------

